# has Orlando already given up on Reece Gaines?



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats what it seems to me and I would like to know what you Magic fans think. I personally feel that they have, and just feel hes not that good. I wasnt a fan of Gaines personally but thats a topic for another day. This thread would like to hear from you


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

WEll..if magic are out of playoffs for sure..clinch for an out of playoff spot.... then they probably will be putting in all the rookies to get them more experience..i hope this doesn't happen..


yeah..i think someone said that gaines wasn't doing enough to play..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Thats what it seems to me and I would like to know what you Magic fans think. I personally feel that they have, and just feel hes not that good. I wasnt a fan of Gaines personally but thats a topic for another day. This thread would like to hear from you


I'm sure they haven't given up on him because he's gonna be there for 2 more years after this one. He just isn't ready. I assumed with the college experience he would be, but I guess not.

His ball-handling has been very shaky whenever he has played. One game he basically gave up 5 or 6 points in about 20 seconds by getting his dribble ripped from him. And he is only shooting about 13% for the year. Hard to imagine Orlando found someone to actually shoot worse than Jeryl Sasser.

If Orlando was playing better as a team, he'd probably be getting some minutes. Right now, Orlando can't afford to have him on the court making mistakes and missing shots.

I have my own serious doubts he will ever be an NBA PG after watching him play.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: has Orlando already given up on Reece Gaines?*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure they haven't given up on him because he's gonna be there for 2 more years after this one. He just isn't ready. I assumed with the college experience he would be, but I guess not.
> ...


Thats wild because his handle or his "steady handle" is what scouts were raving about and him not giving the rock up


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: has Orlando already given up on Reece Gaines?*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats wild because his handle or his "steady handle" is what scouts were raving about and him not giving the rock up


It could just be nerves. But when I saw him play a couple times earlier this year, to me, he has a very high dribble for a guard. I don't know if he always has, I didnt really see him in college, but he does now. I can't believe someone on the scouting staff didn't notice that. He'll never be able to survive in the NBA at point with a dribble like that.

It would be nice if Orlando was playing well enought that they could afford the play him 20 mins or so a game to see if he plays better once he settles down, but right now they just cant afford it.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Have they at least figured out that he's a 2(not a 1)?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Have they at least figured out that he's a 2(not a 1)?


I dont think they've figured out what he can do yet. Maybe at some point he will be a decent point, but right now, it doesnt look like it.

I have a feeling, although I am hoping I am wrong, that he wont have much of an NBA career and be another Orlando draft bust.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think they've figured out what he can do yet. Maybe at some point he will be a decent point, but right now, it doesnt look like it.
> ...


You guys GM's moves dont be the best


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Yes, we need a new GM badly. But you have to admit it is kinda funny that both our 2nd rounders will probably amount to more than him. This draft wasn't a total bust, just the 1st round....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Yes, we need a new GM badly. But you have to admit it is kinda funny that both our 2nd rounders will probably amount to more than him. This draft wasn't a total bust, just the 1st round....


Yeah, Bogans looks like he will be a solid pro. And Pachulia at 19 is already the team's best center really. I love the way Pachulia plays. He plays like a real big man and he's got a real mean streak in him. Pachulia will probably be the biggest pickup of this last draft for Orlando.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Gaines is now 4th string on a team of poor PG's. Strickland, Lue, Williams are all ahead of him. He looked bad the few times he played. 

I agree Pachulia and Bogans will be solid pro's, they both are very hard workers they dont ever stop hustling.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is he playing bad or not playing at all?

I wanted to see him come to Miami if the situation came about...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I really haven't seen enough of him to make judgement.. sure he looked lost out there, but heck, even milic looked lost in his first couple of games. i'm just afraid that if we trade him to another team, he'd flourish like Ben Wallace, Atkins, and Hudson did.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I really haven't seen enough of him to make judgement.. sure he looked lost out there, but heck, even milic looked lost in his first couple of games. i'm just afraid that if we trade him to another team, he'd flourish like Ben Wallace, Atkins, and Hudson did.


Well.... if Orlando trade him, trade for some SG/PG with his style, like Flip or Jamal Crawford (involving other players, of course)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Is he playing bad or not playing at all?
> 
> I wanted to see him come to Miami if the situation came about...


He played some early and played very poorly. Last month or two he hasn't been playing at all.


----------



## Alphacard (Nov 28, 2003)

If it makes you feel any better, he looked just as bad as a Frosh in college. We wondered what Denny had in mind, but obviously he answered all of our questions. Unfortunately, in the NBA he's unlikely to get the time to work out the kinks. He's just one of those guys that take a while. 

BTW- Despite being a huge Cardinal fan and a Gaines fan, I wouldn't play him either.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Alphacard</b>!
> If it makes you feel any better, he looked just as bad as a Frosh in college. We wondered what Denny had in mind, but obviously he answered all of our questions. Unfortunately, in the NBA he's unlikely to get the time to work out the kinks. He's just one of those guys that take a while.
> 
> BTW- Despite being a huge Cardinal fan and a Gaines fan, I wouldn't play him either.


Well, some of his struggles early seemed like jitters. He looked like he was playing after drinking about 30 cups of coffee. 

But there are some mechanics I see which are bad. His handle doesnt seem very good and he's got a high dribble for a PG. Also, his shot mechanics dont look to good and he takes a long time to get a shot off, which is not good for an NBA player.

He might be ok if Orlando could afford to allow him to play and get out the kinks, but right now, they just cant. They are fighting for some respect right now.


----------

